# What Changes Should be Made to the DART



## old medic (5 Jan 2005)

With all the discussion about the DART team recently,

http://army.ca/forums/threads/24471.0.html
http://army.ca/forums/threads/20280.0.html    

  I'm curious if anyone has any ideas for changes.  What Changes would you want to see with the DART? 

What changes in mandate, training, composition, equipment, staffing or budget would you make?

The Italian team is made of a combination of Military and Civilians (Paramedics, Firefighters and Hospital staff). 
In the USA,  FEMA and the National Disaster Medical System operates 55 DMAT teams (Disaster Medical Assistance Teams) for domestic operations.  See the November 2004 issue of the Journal of Emergency Medical Services (JEMS) for an article, or:

http://ndms.dhhs.gov/dmat.html

There is no doubt Canada needs to repair it's air and sealift capability, 
but would a Hybrid Military-Civilian DART  make more sense? Should the DART stay 100% military, but be fully staffed instead of drawing personnel from other operational units?


----------



## Tpr.Orange (5 Jan 2005)

What is the full make up of the Canadian DART team?

from what ive been gathering its water purification teams and medical teams. Im almost positive that cant be it. what other teams do they have at their disposal?


----------



## McG (5 Jan 2005)

CFN. Orange said:
			
		

> I'm almost positive that cant be it.


I think that is actually more than "_it_".

I don't think they even own their medical & engineer personnel (just the kit).   DART has a permanent establishment to go out the door first, do the recce, and have a plan in place when the troops arrive.   The bulk of the DART is drawn from units that are tasked on a rotational basis to maintain pers at some level of readiness.

In addition to medical & engineer pers, the DART could draw on pilots, MSE Ops, Sigs, etc.


----------



## old medic (5 Jan 2005)

Good Question.

The following is taken from the much maligned PR press release about the DART.

Once a call for assistance is received, a reconnaissance team is launched immediately. This initial team of about 12 personnel usually consists of representatives from the Department of Foreign Affairs and International Trade, Canadian International Development Agency, National Defence Headquarters and DART Headquarters.

The DART Commanding Officer, along with his engineer, medical, logistics and communications experts, conduct a fact-finding mission in the disaster area. "The reconnaissance team focuses on making initial assessments and liaising with the host nation and international agencies," says Lieutenant-Colonel Juneau. "Their aim is to determine how and where the DART is to be employed in order to have the maximum positive impact possible."

Once it is determined where the DART will set up its camp, personnel and equipment will begin departing Canada, usually from the airport at Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

Elements of the DART include a headquarters and signal troop, an engineer troop, a medical platoon, a defence and security platoon, and a logistics platoon.

DART Headquarters consists of about 45 personnel, mainly from the Canadian Forces Joint Operations Group based in Kingston, Ontario. This element is responsible for strategic level liaison with Canadian and host nation officials, international organizations and non-governmental organizations in order to determine and co-ordinate the DART's humanitarian response in country.

The DART headquarters company, the engineer troop, the medical platoon, the defence and security platoon, and the logistics platoon are drawn mostly from Land Force Command units.

The company-level headquarters, about 10 personnel, co-ordinates on-site tasking priorities and provides for the day-to-day command and control of the platoons within the DART.

The engineer troop, about 40 personnel, includes both field and construction engineers. The field engineer element consists of a water supply section, a field engineer section and a heavy equipment section. The construction engineer element provides limited vertical construction and utilities capabilities. The engineer troop produces bulk and bagged water from its Canadian-built Reverse Osmosis Water Purification Unit with an approximate 100,000-litres-a-day production capacity. The troop provides water for the medical aid station and for distribution to victims of the disaster. Once the DART's austere camp is established, the engineering troop can also undertake other basic construction and engineer tasks in support of the host nation and humanitarian aid agencies, as required.

The medical platoon staffs a medical aid station of approximately 45 personnel. This tented facility is capable of providing care for 200 to 250 outpatients and 30 inpatients daily, depending on the severity of injuries. There are also laboratory, pharmacy, rehydration, obstetrics, and preventive medicine sections. There is no surgical or trauma capability.

A defence and security platoon of about 35 personnel is staffed and equipped to conduct security and general labour operations for the DART.

The logistics platoon, approximately 20 personnel, is responsible for virtually all DART support services in theatre, such as maintenance, transport and supply. These are functions vital to the sustainment of the DART.


----------



## Meridian (5 Jan 2005)

I've heard that Ontario is considering sending its Health "SWaT" Team.. (so termed by the news..

Should this not be a rollup component perhaps of a greater team?

I think the problem is a great relunctance in canada to consider the military as an overarching organization for anything but tanks, gunships and peacekeeping (plus the occaisional snowfall bailout)

I don't see too many fire departments or medical professions liking the idea of coming under even at a distance the command of a group headed by the military to some reason....   a consolidation of such a team would make sense, but politically would be playing with fire.... or would it?


----------



## Gilligan (5 Jan 2005)

I liked the idea given in the last DART thread about the new airlift possibilities.  The idea that a new fleet of aircraft, although expensive no matter whether you upgrade or design new ones, to be used in a multifunctional way within Canada with not only military but civilian companies to help pay off the heavy costs, would lead us to not only having the airlift capabilities, but also the money and ability to maintain them at all times.  
  Although, that issue has been beated to death it seems.  I think the idea of having a DART team is great, everyone should have one, the only problem being that when DND and the government came up with it, they didn't think it all the way through, something they are known for it seems these days.  It's too bad we have something that could do good, no matter whether you use it for this, or even possibly deploying it out here (Vancouver, should there be anything left) in the west in the event of the earthquake out here, which for those who may not have heard, is predicted at a magnitude 9.3 or greater (impossible to predict the exact number obviously).  The idea that what happened in Asia could happen here at any moment is frightening to say the least, although until now I don't think anyone had any idea what the outcome of such an earthquake could be....with this knowledge now, things such as DART, or any response team can be properly adjusted to accomodate such disasters.  
  To conclude, we will never be at the level the US is in their response capabilities, but, baby steps could get the ball rolling and one day we could be close.  New airlift, a better response plan for those associated with DART, although I realize that maybe that seems difficult for those on leave overseas (after a 3 week ex in Pet, I don't blame anyone for wanting to get far away from there whenever they can), but surely there can be a better way to react to being called back from leave???


----------



## George Wallace (5 Jan 2005)

I was just thinking that if we had three JSS for SeaLift of a BG we would more or less have two "immediate responders" on duty at all times, with one in dry dock for maint.  With another Air Mobile DART facility and "Aircraft" in Trenton, we would drastically cut down on our response time for any national or international disaster.  

I would imagine that the majority of equipment required by DART, would also be required for a BG deploying, so three JSS would truely improve what we have now.  Two would always be at sea or on call, while the third would be down for Maint.  With the Air Mobile DART warehousing all the essential DART equipment in Trenton, it could react to suppliment any of the JSS deploying.  A JSS could deploy to a disaster area with its equipment already on board, and be supplimented with more equipment and helicopters as required by ATC in Trenton.  

When a disaster occurs, the Recce Party can depart from Trenton and a JSS can set sail at the same time from the nearest coast.  Concurrent activity and no requirement to recall personnel from all across the country for what we currently have in Trenton today, as there would already be a crew manning the JSS.

Just a few quick thoughts.

GW


----------



## Gilligan (5 Jan 2005)

(just a quick question, what's a JSS?)

  I don't know if that plan would be feasible given our current monetary situation, although it's an excellent idea...but the fact that the CF would bear the costs of these three JSS, and aircraft, and the soldiers to man all of the above in order to have it available at any given time.  I don't think we could afford it immediately....although, there is a lot that could be done in say, downsizing the amount of officers (astronomical at present) in Canada (no offense to any officers out there), and there is a lot of money being squandered on needless ventures, and sure, maybe it is possible that Canada could have something like that.  Hmmm...


----------



## Tpr.Orange (5 Jan 2005)

MCG said:
			
		

> I think that is actually more than "_it_".
> 
> I don't think they even own their medical & engineer personnel (just the kit).   DART has a permanent establishment to go out the door first, do the recce, and have a plan in place when the troops arrive.   The bulk of the DART is drawn from units that are tasked on a rotational basis to maintain pers at some level of readiness.
> 
> In addition to medical & engineer pers, the DART could draw on pilots, MSE Ops, Sigs, etc.



I didn't mean to imply that DART wasn't important or anything of that sort. I just couldn't find a word to replace it. But thanks for clearing the info up for me.


----------



## Armymedic (6 Jan 2005)

Until we get a capacity for strategic airlift, the DART will not be a true rapid response. The people and equipment are here and ready and capacity can be added or removed quite quickly. What's lacking and what is the DART's true weakness is political will to deploy it, and its ability to get there.


----------



## Gilligan (6 Jan 2005)

So, Armymedic, what would you suggest is the appropriate course of action?  I honestly don't know, and I think we can all agree that someone dropped the ball for sure, and we all also agree that something really has to happen here if A) we are to continue having DART and B) being able to effectively deploy it to be of good use and serve the purpose for which it was designed.
  If it's the fact that we have no airlift capabilities, and our politicians have their heads stuck...well, they aren't where they should be....we should reelect a new government....and force them to buy us planes.  In all seriousness though, I have learned a lot from this discussion of DART, and yeah it sucks that it can't and wasn't used appropriately, but hey, that's Canada for you it seems.


----------



## Armymedic (8 Jan 2005)

Aside from the polictics?

Get us the aircraft. If Canada wants to be able to send its forces all over the world, then we need the ability to get them there. It is always more cost effective to own then to rent, particularly when it is something that will get used, like large cargo aircraft.


----------



## bossi (8 Jan 2005)

old medic said:
			
		

> ... I'm curious if anyone has any ideas for changes.   What Changes would you want to see with the DART?
> 
> What changes in mandate, training, composition, equipment, staffing or budget would you make? ...



Let's get back to basics.
In my personal opinion our Army has fallen below "critical mass" - by this I mean to say the Army is struggling to achieve "core competency".
Personally, I'm a big fan of specialised forces ... however, coming back to reality ... 
In order to maintain special purpose units and personnel, a larger gene pool is required
(i.e. in order to skim off the cream of the crop - if the pool is too shallow, and the skimming dips too deep ... all you have left is sludge ...)
But, I digress ...
I liked the idea of getting back to basics, doing what we do best, and doing it right:
In the context of the DART, maintain a specialised recce team and launch it immediately (kinda like "disaster pathfinders" ...).
Then send follow-on forces such as "ordinary" Engineer and Medical units, augmented with CIMIC trained in civil emergencies.
Adequate airlift?  Yup.  We need it.  Adequte sealift?  Yup.  We need it.  
Sustainability through an adequately deep and broad "gene pool" ... ?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Jan 2005)

Just musing out loud but would not a dedicated hospital ship deployed to the area ease the burden on hospitals in the effected areas?


----------



## bossi (8 Jan 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Just musing out loud but would not a dedicated hospital ship deployed to the area ease the burden on hospitals in the effected areas?



Yup, and the USN have sent USNS _Mercy_ - plus the Indian Navy has deployed 29 warships ...



> ... The Navy has deployed Mercy in an imaginative way, utilizing a creative approach to provide the type and level of care that will be needed to aid the tsunami victims. There is presently an opportunity to configure Mercy with a humanitarian assistance crew â â€œ which might be staffed significantly by nongovernmental organizations and people with significant medical capability who can provide relief in other forms. ...


----------



## ab136 (8 Jan 2005)

Anyone know if there are electricians on the DART team??


----------



## bossi (8 Jan 2005)

Well, I guess in order to suggest changes it's important first to understand the exisitng composition  ...



> ... An engineer troop of about 37 personnel, including both field and construction engineers. The field engineer element consists of a water supply section, a field engineer section and a heavy equipment section. The construction engineer element provides limited construction and utility services. The engineer troop produces bulk and bagged water from its Canadian-built Reverse Osmosis Water Purification Unit (ROWPU), which can produce up to 50,000 litres of potable water per day for use by the medical aid station and for distribution to disaster victims. Once it has completed the DART camp â â€ an austere facility â â€ the engineer troop can take on other tasks in support of the host nation and humanitarian aid agencies.


----------



## Armymedic (8 Jan 2005)

ab136 said:
			
		

> Anyone know if there are electricians on the DART team??



Electrical Generating Systems (EGS) Techs, yes, atleast 2.



			
				Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Just musing out loud but would not a dedicated hospital ship deployed to the area ease the burden on hospitals in the effected areas?



no, 2 reasons...

1. availability, both to the "public" and to the forward areas. Hosp ship is a third line assest, and you would still need some forward facility to screen and send pt to the ship from. And transport from shore to ship as well.

2. time of transit. Unless prepositioned, it takes too long to get there. I believe the US hosp ship will take 3 weeks to get there. abit long.


----------



## McG (8 Jan 2005)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Electrical Generating Systems (EGS) Techs, yes, atleast 2.


EGS Techs and ED Techs (electrical distribuition = electrician) would both be found in any construction troop.


----------



## Armymedic (16 Jan 2005)

The Authors have some good ideas...

http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/westview/story/2490133p-2885055c.html

Throwing darts at DART
How can Canada make its response to humanitarian disasters -- natural or man-made -- more rapid, agile and frequent? 

Sun Jan 16 2005

By Dianne DeMille and Stephen Priestley



CANADA'S Disaster Assistance Response Team was originally meant to contribute to concerted international aid for a stricken nation. Unfortunately, the clever acronym they came up with was 'DART', which led the Canadian media and the public to actually expect a 'rapid response'. In fact, although comprised largely of Land Forces personnel, the team comes under the control of three large bureaucracies: the Department of National Defence (DND), Foreign Affairs Canada and the Canadian International Development Agency (CIDA). Arriving at consensus among these three behemoths takes time. Each ministry has its own bailywick and its own 'priorities'.

Furthermore, DND requires that a reconnaissance team be sent out to survey conditions 'on the ground' before committing any personnel to an unknown situation overseas. Prudence. 

What might we do to make DART live up to the expectations of citizens (and taxpayers) by making Canada's response to disasters more rapid -- and frequent? 

Well, first, do we really need the involvement of all three ministries? It was reported that the differing perspectives of these ministries led to a long, drawn-out debate about whether DART should or should not be deployed to Sri Lanka. 

CIDA is a large ministry with very long-term goals -- fostering economic development in poorer countries, building toward environmental sustainability, and encouraging sound government practices. This doesn't sound like a 'good fit' for overseeing a military operation, even if that operation is termed 'humanitarian'. By eliminating CIDA from the process, decision-making might be tightened up considerably. 

Still, potential conflicts remain. While the military wants to respond as rapidly as possible, it is the many nuances of international politics and the domestic affairs of the stricken country that will determine whether it is safe, desirable, cost-effective, etc., to commit Canadian Forces to a given nation. That makes Foreign Affairs the senior ministry. 

There is a chance for a compromise here. The DART reconnaissance team, numbering only about a dozen or so, could be dispatched to the disaster area immediately, along with some light relief supplies like chlorine tablets, first-aid materials and blankets. 

Meanwhile, Foreign Affairs could, at the same time, be quickly accummulating whatever intelligence they needed about the area and arrange the requisite contacts with their diplomatic counterparts in Canadian consuls and high commissions or embassies overseas. 

The final decision -- 'Go/Don't Go' -- would be a fully informed choice made by DND and Foreign Affairs, based on all available information. 

If the decision was 'Don't Go', the DART recon team could be recalled in mid-flight and other DART personnel stood down. If the decision was 'Go', the great advantage for DART would be that the full complement of personnel would already be notified, and the DART reconnaissance mission would be underway, if not already completed. Assuming that DART's ministerial wrinkles are ironed out, questions concerning the length of time between deployments remain. It's not as if there has been a shortage of catastrophes, natural or man-made. So why did five years elapse between DART being sent to Turkey and going to Sri Lanka? 

The sheer physical size of DART's equipment is one of its main impediments. Dozens of 20-foot-long ISO shipping containers and 200-odd personnel must be delivered. 'Team' is a misnomer. DART is really a collection of 'sub-units' -- water purification, medical, communications, support, and security -- and it is as sub-units that DART should be deployed. 

If all DART sub-units are needed (as they were in Turkey), fine. If there is uncertainty (as in the case of Sri Lanka), send the sub-units we are sure are needed first. The other sub-units can follow if, or when, they are required. 

Breaking up DART into sub-units may reduce the transportation burdens somewhat, but it doesn't change the scale of equipment itself. Field hospitals and ROWPU water purifiers are big solutions to big problems. Perhaps a better approach is to deploy more, but smaller, units. 

Where field hospitals and ROWPUs require 10-tonne trucks to move their containers, modular field-aid stations and lower-output Mini-ROWPUs can be broken down into manageable loads for 1.5- and 2.5-tonne trucks. Such vehicles are much easier to transport by air, and they place less of a burden on local infrastructure (road surfaces, bridges and fuel supplies). The sole downside to using smaller trucks is that more drivers would be required -- although every driver is also a willing pair of hands. 

It should be noted that the 1.5- and 2.5-tonne trucks of the Canadian Forces -- the LSVW and MLVW, respectively -- will soon be due for replacement. DND is leaning toward adopting a larger five-tonne vehicle, partly for reasons of commonality with the U.S. Army. 

This is a mistake. DND would be 'buying late' into the last generation of pure diesel trucks. The very next generation of military vehicles will be 'parallel' electric-diesel hybrids capable of running off batteries, or having their power boosted by a diesel generator. 

How is this relevant to DART? Each hybrid truck in a disaster-relief area would become, in effect, a portable generator. When not needed for other duties, trucks could parked beside any building or tent requiring electrical power. 

This hybrid technology is not as exotic as it sounds. Consumers can now buy 'parallel' hybrid SUVs. The approach is even more advanced with commercial buses -- and Winnipeg's New Flyer is an industry leader in diesel-electric hybrid applications for buses. As important as it is to scale equipment and vehicles to the size of the response team, it is equally vital that this 'kit' be deliverable. (We wonder if, in the five-year gap since DART's last deployment, whether DND has bothered to encourage Zenon, makers of the Mini-ROWPU, to miniaturize its technology still further?) Any foreign deployment of DART will involve airlift. There's no point supplying gear to a 'rapid-response' team if that gear won't fit into an available aircraft. 

The Hercules is ideal for delivering light DART units to unprepared airfields. Indeed, replacing the existing CF Hercules fleet with 'J' models should have been Air Staff's top priority for the last decade. 

The equipment and vehicles used by the medium-sized DART units should also fit into a Hercules. However, there will be times when a military-style strategic airlifter would be preferable for speed or unrefuelled range. 

Whether equipment is transported by Hercules or a strategic airlifter, the bulk of DART personnel could be flown to the nearest civilian airfield in the CF's comfortable Airbus jetliner, before being ferried into the disaster zone. 

Right now, DND leases strategic airlifters. Antonov 124s were leased for the DART deployment to Sri Lanka. In general, this arrangement works well. Unfortunately, a natural disaster on the scale of the Indian Ocean tsunamis means that every civilian relief agency is also trying to book airlift services. To get around the bottleneck created by leasing, we could purchase our very own strategic airlifter. 

Our recommended strategic airlifter is a westernized version of the Ilyushin IL-76. The Canadian Forces prefers the U.S.-made Boeing C-17 but, although they are impressive aircraft, DND just cannot afford them. (Not even the Brits can afford them. They had to lease.) 

The only affordable military-style airlifter available today is the Russian-made IL-76. At most, its pricetag is one-quarter that of the C-17. DND has two options: purchase new-production aircraft, or refurbish surplus IL-76s and fit them with western engines. 

The Ilyushin is a bird in the hand. Let's go shopping!

Dianne DeMille is editor and Stephen Priestley is researcher/illustrator of the Canadian American Strategic Review.


----------



## Armymedic (16 Jan 2005)

Heres my take on their suggestions...



> Well, first, do we really need the involvement of all three ministries? It was reported that the differing perspectives of these ministries led to a long, drawn-out debate about whether DART should or should not be deployed to Sri Lanka.
> 
> CIDA is a large ministry with very long-term goals -- fostering economic development in poorer countries, building toward environmental sustainability, and encouraging sound government practices. This doesn't sound like a 'good fit' for overseeing a military operation, even if that operation is termed 'humanitarian'. By eliminating CIDA from the process, decision-making might be tightened up considerably.
> 
> ...



so now we all know who dropped the ball, eh?




> There is a chance for a compromise here. The DART reconnaissance team, numbering only about a dozen or so, could be dispatched to the disaster area immediately, along with some light relief supplies like chlorine tablets, first-aid materials and blankets.



Nothing like doing something to say we are doing something, but accomplishing nothing...NGO's can get there with more faster...Let them, so they can run around like chickens with their heads cut off. 
Military effectiveness demands good recce. And when you have 200 tired personnel and tonnes of equipment to move, and a setup that takes 2 days to complete...you might want to go to where you are actually need the first time....not move half way thru the deployment.





> Assuming that DART's ministerial wrinkles are ironed out, questions concerning the length of time between deployments remain. It's not as if there has been a shortage of catastrophes, natural or man-made. So why did five years elapse between DART being sent to Turkey and going to Sri Lanka?


Because people at DND are not stupid, and the gov't knows how much it costs and they also know we can't get there..... 



> The sheer physical size of DART's equipment is one of its main impediments. Dozens of 20-foot-long ISO shipping containers and 200-odd personnel must be delivered. 'Team' is a misnomer. DART is really a collection of 'sub-units' -- water purification, medical, communications, support, and security -- and it is as sub-units that DART should be deployed.
> 
> If all DART sub-units are needed (as they were in Turkey), fine. If there is uncertainty (as in the case of Sri Lanka), send the sub-units we are sure are needed first. The other sub-units can follow if, or when, they are required.
> 
> ...



great idea, but you can't modularize capacity...The DART med platoon is modularized down as slim as it can get without compromising their ability to do the lowest acceptable standard of health care. Medical supplies are bulky, and heavy. To take care of 100-250 people per day for 40-90 days takes allot of kit. Also, while at first read, modularizing those components of DART seem a good idea, none of those platoons are mutually exclusive and require one another to complete a mission in a bad environment. Med needs water and security, Eng need security and comms, comms need security, medical, water, and security needs something to secure....



> It should be noted that the 1.5- and 2.5-tonne trucks of the Canadian Forces -- the LSVW and MLVW, respectively -- will soon be due for replacement. DND is leaning toward adopting a larger five-tonne vehicle, partly for reasons of commonality with the U.S. Army.
> 
> This is a mistake. DND would be 'buying late' into the last generation of pure diesel trucks. The very next generation of military vehicles will be 'parallel' electric-diesel hybrids capable of running off batteries, or having their power boosted by a diesel generator.
> 
> How is this relevant to DART? Each hybrid truck in a disaster-relief area would become, in effect, a portable generator. When not needed for other duties, trucks could parked beside any building or tent requiring electrical power.



Not a bad idea, but can they be used in a war zone. Will they work in the Artic, the jungle, Kabul, and Haiti equally effectively? Sure the technology is there, but we can't buy kit solely for humanitarian purposes...its not our primary role.



> Any foreign deployment of DART will involve airlift. There's no point supplying gear to a 'rapid-response' team if that gear won't fit into an available aircraft.
> 
> The Hercules is ideal for delivering light DART units to unprepared airfields. Indeed, replacing the existing CF Hercules fleet with 'J' models should have been Air Staff's top priority for the last decade.





> Right now, DND leases strategic airlifters. Antonov 124s were leased for the DART deployment to Sri Lanka. In general, this arrangement works well. Unfortunately, a natural disaster on the scale of the Indian Ocean tsunamis means that every civilian relief agency is also trying to book airlift services. To get around the bottleneck created by leasing, we could purchase our very own strategic airlifter.



Hello, Are you guys rocket scientists (my polite way of saying "no s***, Sherlock)? This topic has been discussed here and elsewhere. Capability is needed, money and political will is holding it back.
see this thread:
http://army.ca/forums/threads/22920.0.html





> Our recommended strategic airlifter is a westernized version of the Ilyushin IL-76. The Canadian Forces prefers the U.S.-made Boeing C-17 but, although they are impressive aircraft, DND just cannot afford them. (Not even the Brits can afford them. They had to lease.)
> 
> The only affordable military-style airlifter available today is the Russian-made IL-76. At most, its pricetag is one-quarter that of the C-17. DND has two options: purchase new-production aircraft, or refurbish surplus IL-76s and fit them with western engines.



Option being discussed in another thread on this board... http://army.ca/forums/threads/25207.0.html

Dianne DeMille and Stephen Priestley have good ideas, but it should be remembered that DART comprises of personnel and equipment that is already in service. There is nothing special or elite about DART except for its paper capability to deploy in a rapid fashion. 

IMHO the only thing really needed to make DART more effective is if the CF can acquire our own means to get them there faster.


----------



## Armymedic (31 Jan 2005)

The latest...

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/ArticleNews/TPStory/LAC/20050131/TEAM31/TPNational/TopStories

Ottawa plans to beef up disaster team

Quicker response to world crises is key to Martin's foreign-policy priorities

By MICHAEL DEN TANDT AND JEFF SALLOT


UPDATED AT 8:59 AM EST  Monday, Jan 31, 2005

OTTAWA -- The Martin government is preparing to significantly expand Canada's capacity to respond to crises abroad with a DART-plus mobile unit combining military, legal, medical, policing and institution-building functions, sources say.

The project, which has been in the works since Foreign Minister Pierre Pettigrew's trip to Haiti last September, will be a showpiece of Ottawa's soon-to-be-released foreign-policy review and of the federal budget in late February, according to sources familiar with the planning.

"It really crystallized after the Boxing Day tsunami, when it became clear that civilian agencies could not get people into the field as quickly as the military for an assessment," a government source said.

Core staff would include people recruited from the Canadian International Development Agency, the Department of Foreign Affairs and the military. The RCMP is also likely to play a role. The team would be trained and equipped to deploy on short notice in order to provide logistical, humanitarian, governmental and diplomatic expertise beyond the scope of traditional military peacekeepers.

Officials in the Prime Minister's Office are still finalizing the unit's name and cost, government sources say. However, it is expected to be larger than the present Disaster Assistance Response Team, which was set up in 1996. 

That unit has a regular annual budget of $250,000, and a full-time staff of 15. Currently deployed in Sri Lanka, it has been sent into action only once before -- after the Turkish earthquake in 1999.

The proposal for an integrated team marks a response to the growing international clamour for more muscular and co-ordinated responses to crises in failed or fragile states such as Haiti or Sudan.

It is also intended to be a centrepiece of Prime Minister Paul Martin's effort to recast the Liberal government as Pearsonian and idealistic, after a decade of Chrétienite commercial pragmatism, sources say.

In a speech to the United Nations last September, Mr. Martin issued a clarion call for more robust and timely interventions in international trouble spots. 

The speech was received politely abroad but skeptically at home. Critics pointed out that during Mr. Martin's tenure as finance minister, spending on both foreign aid and the military was slashed. And, though Mr. Martin promised in late 2003 to "restore Canada's place in the world," there has been little concrete policy to show for it, beyond the fledgling Canada Corps.

Officials around the Prime Minister are acutely aware of this, sources say. As they begin positioning him for a possible election, which many Ottawa insiders expect early next year, they want Mr. Martin to be seen to deliver on some of the expectations he has raised. 

Liberal polling has shown the internationalist, humanitarian cant of Mr. Martin's foreign policy to be particularly popular with Canadians. It's also unlikely to draw significant opposition from the other three parties in the House of Commons, all of which have hammered the Liberals for years for presiding over a long decline in this country's global influence.

The push for a special nation-building contingent gathered further momentum in early December, sources say, when a UN-mandated, international wise-persons' panel called for urgent increases in peacekeeping resources. 

The final push came later that month, sources say, after the federal government drew harsh criticism for the relatively long delay in sending the DART into the tsunami zone. By the time Canada's relief team finally reached Sri Lanka, the disaster was three weeks old. 

A main reason for the delay, government sources now say, was the complexity of integrating the work of the three branches of the government -- Foreign Affairs, CIDA and the military -- that were needed to get the DART on the ground and working effectively. "Thus, the idea of an integrated team . . ." a government source said. 

A spokesman in the Prime Minister's Office would neither confirm nor deny the existence of the project yesterday.


----------



## Meridian (31 Jan 2005)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> OTTAWA -- The Martin government is preparing to significantly expand Canada's capacity to respond to crises abroad with a DART-plus mobile unit combining military, *legal,* medical, policing and *institution-building functions*, sources say.
> 
> Core staff would include people recruited from the Canadian International Development Agency, the Department of Foreign Affairs and the military. The RCMP is also likely to play a role. The team would be trained and equipped to deploy on short notice in order to provide logistical, humanitarian, governmental and diplomatic expertise beyond the scope of traditional military peacekeepers.
> 
> ...




So basically it wont be the Canadian Forces DART team, it will be the Canadian Government's DART Team... and will be such a jumble of bureaucratic mess.... Hopefully Im wrong...  

Also, I was under the impression that lack of Strategic Lift was a big problem here... Is not making the team larger without figuring out how to rapidly deploy kinda moving against what everyone's suggesting, or am I missing something?


----------



## FSTO (3 Feb 2005)

Your're not missing a thing.

This will be another program of the government hoping that nothing happens again to cause them to deploy DART+. When the inevitable happens, they will do what they always do, get a scape goat (Hello Gen Baril) promise to do better and then hope Canadians forget. 

This strategy has worked for them so far, why quit?


----------



## McG (6 Feb 2005)

The reference to Sudan & failed states makes me think this may also fill a secondary role as some kind of canned PRT.


----------



## big_johnson1 (7 Feb 2005)

What surprises me is that the DART team isn't run by an Engineering (Army) or Airfield Engineering (Air,duh) Officer, similar in structure to an ACT or AEF. These units are designed to be first into an area, set up a CP/living quarters and be completely self-sufficient. If you combine this with Urban Search and Rescue training similar to what Naval Construction Troop Esquimalt currently does, with each member trained to operate a team, then this unit could easily become the C&C for anyone around available to be grunts. Tack on a few medics and some log support, and you'd have an efficient crew that could live on their own off the grid and help out local law and government more effectively. I'm not going to get into the airlift capability (dead horse anyone? we're not getting Globemasters, so we'd better deal with it), but if equipment was kept down to the fairly essential stuff then there should be no reason why a unit of less than a 100 pers couldn't pick up quickly, deploy, and get things running in 24-48 hours depending on where the disaster is. Engineers are great for this because most of them are cross-trained to the point of being able to do their jobs well and help other trades with theirs.

Anyone agree, disagree? Improvements?


----------



## used-to-be-EGS (9 Feb 2005)

Feral said:
			
		

> What surprises me is that the DART team isn't run by an Engineering (Army) or Airfield Engineering (Air,duh) Officer, similar in structure to an ACT or AEF. These units are designed to be first into an area, set up a CP/living quarters and be completely self-sufficient. If you combine this with Urban Search and Rescue training similar to what Naval Construction Troop Esquimalt currently does, with each member trained to operate a team, then this unit could easily become the C&C for anyone around available to be grunts. Tack on a few medics and some log support, and you'd have an efficient crew that could live on their own off the grid and help out local law and government more effectively. I'm not going to get into the airlift capability (dead horse anyone? we're not getting Globemasters, so we'd better deal with it), but if equipment was kept down to the fairly essential stuff then there should be no reason why a unit of less than a 100 pers couldn't pick up quickly, deploy, and get things running in 24-48 hours depending on where the disaster is. Engineers are great for this because most of them are cross-trained to the point of being able to do their jobs well and help other trades with their.



Ignorance is bliss

Have you ever been on a mission of any substantial size; it requires many support staff?  To keep it to 100 pers is almost out of the question..........you cannot have the req'd pers to sustain the mission.  This is not for a mere press release, it is to actually do good for mankind....


----------



## used-to-be-EGS (9 Feb 2005)

Just out of curiousity; how many respondants have actually been overses, and of those, how many have actually deployed with DART?


----------



## old medic (9 Feb 2005)

Feral said:
			
		

> What surprises me is that the DART team isn't run by an Engineering (Army) or Airfield Engineering (Air,duh) Officer



If an army runs on it's stomach, why doesn't the cook lead the infantry regiment?

Since the DART is a small scale medical facility with supporting security and engineer elements, what could possibly suprise you?


----------



## big_johnson1 (9 Feb 2005)

used-to-be-EGS said:
			
		

> Ignorance is bliss
> 
> Have you ever been on a mission of any substantial size; it requires many support staff?   To keep it to 100 pers is almost out of the question..........you cannot have the req'd pers to sustain the mission.   This is not for a mere press release, it is to actually do good for mankind....



If ignorance is bliss you must be pretty happy. I don't need to justify my experience to you but for an initial setup you would require far less than 100 pers. Yes, support staff is required, but how much support staff do you need for a beddown? Not much. Once you get set up, sure, send more pers in, but a SMALL unit can deploy faster with less kit than a large one, and can have things up and running before the main body arrives, if there even needs to be a main body.


EDIT: Just for the record, I'm not on the DART team, and I was just throwing a suggestion. Build on it or come up with something better. But try to be constructive.


----------



## McG (9 Feb 2005)

Feral said:
			
		

> What surprises me is that the DART team isn't run by an Engineering (Army) or Airfield Engineering (Air,duh) Officer, similar in structure to an ACT or AEF.


The DART is both an Engr and a Medical unit.  Why would you assume that one of the functions should automatically override the others?  The function of the DART is not to be a TAT and it should not be organized with that goal in mind.  The DART should contain the elements to provide its own TAT but that is only an element of the whole organization.


----------



## Armymedic (9 Feb 2005)

Whats a TAT?

DART is an organization of sub units designed to support each other, as I mentioned earlier.

If your looking for experience, I have been on DART tng, no overseas missions. Really luck of the draw (mostly me being in the wrong places at the right times), cause many coworkers have gone on all three now....


----------



## McG (9 Feb 2005)

TAT = Theater Activation Team


----------



## Slim (27 Feb 2005)

*Happy Homecoming*

Cable-Pulse 24. Toronto

After spending over a month in Sri Lanka helping tsunami survivors get back on their feet by providing clean water and medical aid, the last 115 members of Canada's Disaster Assistance Response Team returned home Saturday.

The soldiers received warm hugs from their husbands, wives and little ones at C.F.B. Petawawa. They also received praise from Canada's new Chief of Defence Staff, Lt.-Gen. Rick Hillier, who declared the mission was an overwhelming success.

Some members of the specialized unit left for the region of Ampara, Sri Lanka on Jan. 6 and the rest of the team followed days later.

D.A.R.T. has more than 200 members and it offered the tsunami survivors water purification services and it set up a makeshift hospital. About 3.5 million litres of clean water were dispersed and more than 7,500 people received medical treatment thanks to the Canuck operation.

The soldiers said the local people were extremely appreciative, and noted the devastation they witnessed first hand was much worse than the damage they'd seen on television.

The mission also highlighted the need for upgraded military equipment, Hillier said he'd like to see Canada's fleet of CC-130 Hercules transport aircraft replaced or refurbished. 

 http://www.pulse24.com/News/Top_Story/20050226-007/page.asp


----------



## ghazise (22 Sep 2005)

The capabilities of the a Brigade Combat Service Support (Service Battalion???) should parrellel the Dart Capabilities, 

Does each Brigade (PPLCI, RCR, Vandoos) have these capabilities?

And if they do why can't the DART continguency rotate throughout the Brigades and money for DART would be spent more effectively on the standing Service Support? 

Example While the Brigade is stood down from combat deployments the Servce Element could stand up for DART?


----------



## OnTrack (22 Sep 2005)

used-to-be-EGS said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity; how many respondants have actually been overses, and of those, how many have actually deployed with DART?



OP CENTRAL - Honduras 1998


----------



## MadNad (24 Oct 2005)

Hey all,

Majorly, there as been a lot of changes in the DART in the last fiew years, Dart was, up to last year, made for oversea deployment. Now, it could be used for homeland deployment also. As for the time reaction for deployment. The Tsunami delay was not caused by the military but by the political. If i remember good, the DART recce is on 12Hrs NTM. and the DART members 72Hrs NTM. The delay was caused by the fact that a political decision had to be made and that some members of NGO and Government agency went with the recce team. And basically those Org are not at the same state of readiness as the DART.

Creating a DART combined with NGO and other Org would probably slow down deployment and would create a nightmare in operating procedures. We all know(from past experience (UN military and UNHCR)) that would create some drawback and would extand the paper trail and create redunduncy.

As for manning, the DART uses a lot of pers (NCM, Off) from Kingston, most of the pers tasked to the DART HQ and support, are very experienced members from other Joint Unit and are normally members of CFJSG, JSR, JHQ. And have deployed in multi task joint ops (TAT being one of them). That gives the DART a big head start, since those pers are professionnals in there own trade and are used to work with pers from other environment (Navy,Air or Land), And that is a challenge by itself. The "J" peoples are very precious. 

As for the Med and Eng, would it be good to keep troop size attached to DART 24-7, i don't know. It would be to costly in ressources that would be removed from other Org and we don't have that luxury today.

There is always room fro ameliorations, but no 2 disasters are the same, and the DART Staff are doing an outstanding job maintaining the team ready to go, 24-7-365 anywere in the world. And it is something to see, when the machine is powered on.


----------



## Dazzle (28 Oct 2005)

"The capabilities of the a Brigade Combat Service Support (Service Battalion???) should parrellel the Dart Capabilities, 

Does each Brigade (PPLCI, RCR, Vandoos) have these capabilities?"

Yes but, the CF rotates the brigades through UN tours and the SVC BN sends their troops with each, plus there is an NSE and NCE that draws from support trades. it's easier just to task 30 guys from a combat arms unit and medics  on a 6 month rotation.

The problem is the reaction time. The solution is having lift.

As to the original point (I think) it was anyway. Yes the MIL/CIV team should be the next logical step but who flips the bill then?


----------



## ghazise (1 Nov 2005)

"Yes but, the CF rotates the brigades through UN tours and the SVC BN sends their troops with each, plus there is an NSE and NCE that draws from support trades. it's easier just to task 30 guys from a combat arms unit and medics   on a 6 month rotation."   Dazzle

How often does the entire Brigade deploy and between the three Brigades that any one of Service Battalions could not stand up for a DART?

Generally what I compare DART to is a MSSG, (Marine Expiditionay Unit Service Support Group),   and the MSSG is task during our deployments to provide Combat support or as directed Humanitarian Assistance, a MSSG has about 250 Marines, about same size of a DART with the same Capabilities.   We have 2 MSSG's always forward deployed and another 5 MSSG's standing up or training.

My main point, DART should be tasked and rotated through the Service Battalions.


----------



## Dazzle (1 Nov 2005)

The equipment is in Trenton. Twice deployed, both times crewed by 2RCHA.  You're going to fly guys from Val and Edmonton to Trenton to train ( not train exactly but they go to take inventory and "hold" of the equipment), fly them back and then fly them again to Trenton to pick up the kit and fly wherever? Seems like a lot of work compared to loading 30  guys who are 3 hours away on a bus....

The most i have ever seen fit in a herc was two LSVWs with the suspension compressed.

It would look good if we had one of these.


----------



## CF-22 Raptor (11 Nov 2005)

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned before, but maybe Canada should buy a  $75 million AN-124 cargo plane or a C-5 galaxy instead of asking the Russians for a ride whenever there's a distaster.


----------



## Big Foot (11 Nov 2005)

Just a note, we use Ukrainian Anotonovs, not Russian. But still, I agree with your idea that we should buy our own.


----------



## combatcamera (18 Jan 2006)

Hi:

I accidentally came accross this old thread today while checking the army.ca forums.  I don't know how many here have actually served with the DART, but I had the unique opportunity to deploy with the 217 members of the team during the earthquake in Pakistan recently.  Let me say that it was one of the most rewarding experiences of my time with the CF.  The team is made up from personnel from across the CF.  DART is self-sustained and designed to provide victims of natural disasters with medical support, clean drinking water, as well as engineering support in the interim period after search and rescue has been completed and before civilian agencies such as OXFAM, Red Crescent, etc. can take over.  Usually this is for a period of 40 days or so.  There is a very good backgrounder about DART's mission in Pakistan here:  http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=1796

I am not a subject matter expert on DART at all, but having deployed with them - I'll give you my personnal views, insights, and answers to some of the questions posted here.  Since disasters that Canada sends the DART team to can come few-and-far-between, there are actually very few people that have deployed with them more than twice, other than perhaps the CO, DCO, and a few other individuals.  For some on OP PLATEAU this was their first deployment overseas.

I'll try to keep my answers and replies here terse and again this is from my own experience working with them.  OK, here goes:



			
				old medic said:
			
		

> There is no doubt Canada needs to repair it's air and sealift capability,
> but would a Hybrid Military-Civilian DART  make more sense? Should the DART stay 100% military, but be fully staffed instead of drawing personnel from other operational units?



DART already has civilians from DFAIT and  CIDA working closely with it when it deploys as well as on the ground.  The majority of personnel are military - mainly medics, engineers, combat arms, and service support to fulfill it's primary mandate.  The airlift capability would certainly be an asset, but it would take more than one aircraft to get all the kit there - sometimes halfway around the world.  I think (don't quote me), it took five or six Antonov flights to get all of DART's gear there plus several chalks of Airbuses to get the pers gear and troops there.  Remember, the unit is self sustained - it must bring everything, personnel, equipment, rations, electricity, toilets  ... you name it!  Sealift "seems" like a good option, until you figure how long it takes to get a boat halfway around the world - just not fast enough to help people in need.  Again, unlike the Americans, we do not have the luxury of having floating hospitals or supply ships in theatres of operation all over the world.

[QUOTE author=George Wallace]I was just thinking that if we had three JSS for SeaLift of a BG we would more or less have two "immediate responders" on duty at all times, with one in dry dock for maint.  With another Air Mobile DART facility and "Aircraft" in Trenton, we would drastically cut down on our response time for any national or international disaster.[/QUOTE]

Again, ships take too long to get gear to some spots period.  Any idea how long a warship takes to get to the Persian Gulf?  Warships have two jet engines and are VERY fast.  I'll let a Navy person answer that one!  Your own aircraft are nice to have, but you need more than one if you want to do this right  - and they cost BIG bucks.  Right now we rent.  One of the problems in Pakistan was the area was very remote and mountainous - Kashmir.  This meant Canada had to rent a civilian helicopter (ex-Soviet make no less!) to fly humanitarian aid and missions into the surrounding areas.  Chinooks (had Canada kept them) would have been perfect there and in other places such as Afghanistan in combat roles.  Many of the helicopters that Pakistan President Pervez Musharaf asked for came from the US Army, NATO, and ISAF in Afghanistan.  The DART recce was actually there VERY quick.  They came from TFA in Kandahar as well as some elements from Canada.  Think they were there on 12 Oct.  Again, the decision to deploy DART is initialized by the host nation ASKING for assistance.  Once that happens, and our Government agrees, DART goes.  All the kit and personnel are good to go and on stand-by when large-scale disaters happen.  Sometimes (like the earthquake in Bam, Iran several years ago) DART is spooled-up but not requested at all by the host nation.



> What's lacking and what is the DART's true weakness is political will to deploy it, and its ability to get there.



Again, even by renting a/c large amounts of gear can get there as fast as possible.  Politics certainly plays a role.  I think you see the Government's response was much faster this time than in the aftermath of the Asian Tsunami.  I'll also hazard a guess and say the negative press on that one had something to do with it!



> It is always more cost effective to own then to rent, particularly when it is something that will get used, like large cargo aircraft.



Yes, cargo aircraft can be used for more than just the DART.  Again, they cost LOTS of money, but are truely a wise purchase from our small DND budget.  There would have to be cuts made presently somewhere, or an increase in budget funds to cover this.  Hard for some socialists in Canada to swallow.



> I liked the idea of getting back to basics, doing what we do best, and doing it right:
> In the context of the DART, maintain a specialised recce team and launch it immediately (kinda like "disaster pathfinders" ...).
> Then send follow-on forces such as "ordinary" Engineer and Medical units, augmented with CIMIC trained in civil emergencies.



Nice idea, but somebody's already thought of it .....    The Recce teams DO have specialists on them from some of the agencies you mention as well as on the DART main body!  Some of the most "extraordinary" work is done by the "ordinary" CF personnel - medics, engineers, and others.  Could very well be some on this forum!



> Just musing out loud but would not a dedicated hospital ship deployed to the area ease the burden on hospitals in the effected areas?





> Yup, and the USN have sent USNS Mercy - plus the Indian Navy has deployed 29 warships ...



Again, the quote was written and is referring to the DART deployment to the Tsunami.  Once more, it takes time to get such a ship there.  We are not the US.  In Pakistan it would have been totally useless.  Look at a map of the earthquake  zone.  Pretty far away from water, eh?  Considering how infrequently DART is deployed, such a ship would cost HUGE bucks to maintain in the interim.



> Anyone know if there are electricians on the DART team??



Of course, as well as a few large generators for power.



> armymedic



I haven't actually quoted him verbatim here.  Just read his responses please.  He certainly knows what he is talking about.



> What surprises me is that the DART team isn't run by an Engineering (Army) or Airfield Engineering (Air,duh) Officer, similar in structure to an ACT or AEF.



Actually, on the last two deployments, the CO and DCO were both engineering officers.  EXACTLY the specialized people you want leading these things - medical officers included too.  Heard a rumour on the last mission that they want to change this leadership role to combat arms.  Big mistake I think, since there are so many engineering/medical/technical issues involved.  Remember DART is there to provide medical support, clean water, and engineering help as well as co-ordinating this with civilian agencies during a disaster.  I think specialists are who you need to lead the team.  Most of the combat-arms-types do D and S as well as Recce roles to get the medical teams to where they are needed.  Important yes, but the combat arms are really there in a "supporting role" - unlike other missions - hard for some to fathom.  Really bizarre to see them playing second fiddle and support.  Only on DART will you see this!



> Ignorance is bliss
> 
> Have you ever been on a mission of any substantial size; it requires many support staff?  To keep it to 100 pers is almost out of the question..........you cannot have the req'd pers to sustain the mission.  This is not for a mere press release, it is to actually do good for mankind....



Oops!  See above ..... 



> If ignorance is bliss you must be pretty happy. I don't need to justify my experience to you but for an initial setup you would require far less than 100 pers. Yes, support staff is required, but how much support staff do you need for a beddown? Not much. Once you get set up, sure, send more pers in, but a SMALL unit can deploy faster with less kit than a large one, and can have things up and running before the main body arrives, if there even needs to be a main body.



Obviously you haven't been deployed with the DART at all!  The team is already "pared-down".  It has lots of medics, engineers, communicators, combat arms, svc support, specialists, civvies, etc to do the job.  These are the people they require to fulfill the mission.  Remember this is a 24-hour operation for 40 days or so, sometimes in arduous terrain and perhaps even on foot.  100 personnel to do all this PLUS run the main camp with a field hospital just doesn't cut it!  You'll have to do the math yourself.  Ever wonder who takes care of the garbage on DART?  Somebody has to!

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Anyways, those are just my thoughts on deploying with DART.  Great experience if any of you can go on it.  You can see my pics from OP PLATEAU here:  http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/netpub/server.np?find&defaultjoin=and&field=Keywords&op=contains&value=DART&field=Description&op=contains&value=hudec&site=combatcamera&catalog=photos&template=results_e.np&sorton=IPTC%20-%20DateCreated&ascending=0

It gives you a better idea of what the troops on this mission experienced.  Enjoy, I welcome your feedback!

Frank

www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca
www.frankhudec.ca


----------



## Armymatters (22 Jan 2006)

For everyone's information, when we sent DART to Pakistan in October of 2005, we got the biggest airplane in the world to get us there: The Ukranian Antonov An-225 Mriya, or this sucker:






We obviously need some strategic airlifters to carry the current equipment of DART to a disaster zone. Either we get bigger airlifters, or we get smaller equipment. Shrinking DART to something more manageable and easily transported is perhaps a better solution.


----------



## Armymedic (28 Jan 2006)

Armymatters said:
			
		

> Shrinking DART to something more manageable and easily transported is perhaps a better solution.



Shrinking is an easy word to say..

What capability would you suggest losing?


----------



## Armymatters (29 Jan 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Shrinking is an easy word to say..
> 
> What capability would you suggest losing?



Dumping equipment that requires a large Antonov to begin with and replacing it with equipment that is smaller that can fit on a Herc. Of course, that means that we have to speed up replacing the Herc fleet, so get whatever can fit in the Herc replacement.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2006)

In most cases, it is not the size of the equipment, but the amount that is required.  Massive amounts of kit and supplies must be transported.


----------



## Armymatters (29 Jan 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> In most cases, it is not the size of the equipment, but the amount that is required.  Massive amounts of kit and supplies must be transported.



So what I am understanding it is often not the size, just the fact we can't send out the number of Hercs we need to where it needs to be... to give me an idea, on say a typical deployment, how much equipment and supplies is acutally sent out?


----------



## Hawker (30 Jan 2006)

Armymatters said:
			
		

> So what I am understanding it is often not the size, just the fact we can't send out the number of Hercs we need to where it needs to be... to give me an idea, on say a typical deployment, how much equipment and supplies is acutally sent out?


Refer back to Combatcamera's posting in this thread.  He gives a good overview of the latest deployment including what it took to get DART overseas.


----------



## Armymatters (30 Jan 2006)

So, for a typical full DART deployment, I am reading that there is a round a dozen of the 20 ft ISO containers, and the standard CF ISO container carrier is the HLVW... so around 12 of the HLVW's are taken along, if you do not take the trailers. You are going to have to lift the ISO containers containing the equipment so bring along LiftKing LK container loader or two, and you need to get the 200 troops and staff to the area, a couple of MLVW's carrying troops and other supplies are taken along... for engineering to build the base, and to start rebuilding, a excavator is needed, and if there isn't one already there, take your own, plus a transporter to carry it, and you need a crane... and your also taking a good sized helicopter (we used a KA-32A Helix leased from a Canadian company)...

Breaking down the ISO containers, I am seeing we are taking along the following:
4 ROWPU water purifiers (1 ISO container each)
3 Diesel Generators (1 ISO container each)
A field hospital (roughly 3 20 ft ISO containers)
Various tents, shelters for the staff, other supplies (roughly 2-3 ISO containers)

A Herc can take 2 20ft ISO containers (so 6 Hercs are needed just for the ISO containers), the Liftking and the crane will require another Herc, for taking the MLWV's, you need a pair of Hercs as well, a HLVW can fit in one Herc, so 14 Hercs are need for the HLVW equipment... don't forget flying the troops and staff there, so a CC-150 Polaris (Airbus A310) is flown out, and that can take some cargo as well... so all in all, roughly 30 Herc flights are needed. When we deployed to Sri Lanka, we chartered 2 AN-124's for a total of 5 flights, so assumming that the Antonov's were fully loaded, 9000 cubic metres of cargo was sent to Sri Lanka, or roughly 1200 tons of cargo (using the max carrying capacity of the large Antonov's), but that is a unrealistic weight for all that cargo, so I expect half that at least...

I can see this is already a headache (I am getting one already from just trying to figure this out)...


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jan 2006)

And you haven't even thought of the Ambulances, and other Admin B Vehicles.


----------



## Armymatters (30 Jan 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> And you haven't even thought of the Ambulances, and other Admin B Vehicles.



Add an extra 4 Hercs for that, so definetely around 36 Herc flights, plus a CC-150 Polaris flight...


----------



## OnTrack (30 Jan 2006)

As I recall the Honduras (Op Central) deployment it was 60 Herc flights and a number of pax Airbus and combi Airbus flights.  There is kit that has not been accounted for...SupaCats, rations, water, there were a number of Ford F150 pick-up that went south.


----------



## Scott57 (30 Jan 2006)

OnTrack said:
			
		

> ...... Honduras (Op Central) deployment it was 60 Herc flights and a number of pax Airbus and combi Airbus flights.


 You may be right. However, there was also Antonov's (or Ilyushin's) in the mix. I don't recall any SupaCats or vehicles going missing either. A lot of tentage and rations were left behind (or burnt).


----------



## OnTrack (30 Jan 2006)

Sorry I was not clear.  By not accounting for I was referring to a previous post where a kit list did not include those articles that I listed.  I did not intend to mean that they didn't come home with us.  The Antonovs were only used on the repat because of the number of Hercs required and the requirement to reconstitute quickly.

The other factors that caused the big load for the Honduras deployment was the extra load resulting from the deployment of 6 (4 ?) Griffin  helos and the mobile field ATC unit (can't recall the unit's name).

Yes there was a significant amount of tentage left behind...as I recall it was transferred to CIDA's charge and distributed by them.


----------



## Scott57 (30 Jan 2006)

We probably know each other as I deployed to Honduras from Div Hq. You're right about CIDA and the tentage. I remember it being a bit of a battle leaving it behind. Besides 408 Sqn, there was CFMCU (Movement Control Unit) and also the Military Police deployed as ASF (Airfield Securirty Force ?).


----------



## combatcamera (2 Feb 2006)

Armymatters said:
			
		

> So, for a typical full DART deployment, I am reading that there is a round a dozen of the 20 ft ISO containers, and the standard CF ISO container carrier is the HLVW... so around 12 of the HLVW's are taken along, if you do not take the trailers. You are going to have to lift the ISO containers containing the equipment so bring along LiftKing LK container loader or two, and you need to get the 200 troops and staff to the area, a couple of MLVW's carrying troops and other supplies are taken along... for engineering to build the base, and to start rebuilding, a excavator is needed, and if there isn't one already there, take your own, plus a transporter to carry it, and you need a crane... and your also taking a good sized helicopter (we used a KA-32A Helix leased from a Canadian company)...
> 
> Breaking down the ISO containers, I am seeing we are taking along the following:
> 4 ROWPU water purifiers (1 ISO container each)
> ...



First of all you don't always need to put kit in ISO containers when you're using Antonov's.  The generator trailers for Op PLATEAU were driven right onto the plane, along with the vehicles transporting them.  You also don't necessarily need your own vehicles to transport your kit to the relief zone.  In Pakistan we simply rented "Jingle" trucks and drivers to do this.  These are the "18-wheelers" of transport in South Asia - they're actually old Bedford trucks painted up, and they hold LOTS of kit.  The cranes that were used for the few ISO's we had were rented as well.  

Each mission is different.  The problem in Pakistan was the sheer ruggedness of the terrain.  The epicenter of the earthquake was in the Himalayan foothills in Pakistan-administered Kashmir.  Vehicles are nice, but accessing these hardest-hit areas was done on foot or by helicopter using Mobile Medical Teams.  Some roads were blocked by landslides or completely gone.  This was a disaster zone.  Even something as seemingly simple as a two kilometer hike to a mountain village from a road, took five hours, once you realized the steepness of the terrain.  Remember, the medics had to carry their medical gear, field kit, plus rations, plus water, into these remote areas.  No easy task.  I know because I went with them.  

If you think we can do this logistical transport from Canada with Hercs alone - think again.  You need lots of Hercs, plus the maintainers and aircrew.  If you've ever worked at an airforce base (I have) you'll know how much work this takes.  The next time I head to KAF (in April), we will be focusing on the air movements part of the Op ARCHER mission.  I think it's an area most people are clueless about and don't fully appreciate except when getting their a$$ out of there.  

Much of the kit going over on any DART is medical since that is one of the primary goals of this humanitarian-type mission.  Remember, DART provides interim relief after the search-and-rescue phase of a disaster and before civilian or local agencies can take over.  Much kit, such as some sections of modular tentage, is left behind as humanitarian aid.

Again, (you can try) but there's no need in speculating what we need to do the job.  People who actually do the planning and are experts in this stuff have already thought of it.  Also, don't believe all the criticism your read about DART in the media.  Once you actually go on a DART deployment you'll know how impressive it's capabilities are.

Frank

www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca
www.frankhudec.ca


----------



## Armymedic (8 Feb 2006)

Armymatters said:
			
		

> Breaking down the ISO containers, I am seeing we are taking along the following:
> 4 ROWPU water purifiers (1 ISO container each)
> 3 Diesel Generators (1 ISO container each)
> A field hospital (roughly 3 20 ft ISO containers)
> Various tents, shelters for the staff, other supplies (roughly 2-3 ISO containers)



Just to poop on your plate...the med platoon ( a fd hosp is huge, and would fill all the ISO's you mention) would take 2 complete ISO containers just for disposable medical supplies (drugs, dressings etc), not to mention all the specific medical kit they would need to bring along.


----------



## Adam (17 Feb 2006)

1) Beer
2) More spaghetti & Meat balls less Navern
3) Powerbars that don't start fires
4) Mongooses (lots)
5) Canadian/ethnic interpreters (lots)


----------

